# So I'm reading Matt Hughes' book



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

And he really comes off as a real prick and I have only read through the first few chapters. Anyone else who has read the book agree with me? :dunno:

Oh, and did he not have editors go over it or something?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

First time I've heard about this. 

Thankyou very much.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

He came off as kind of a prick to me too, and I'm a career Hughes fan from IL. He does not become less of a prick as the book goes on much to my dismay, rather you just kind of get used to his prickness. I don't think he's a prick on purpose though which is why I don't dislike him, I really don't think he gets why people would think he's a prick.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL hughes has got a book? I'll spare the "I didn't even think he knew how to read" jokes, and just say, wow. 

I've got to get my hands on a copy of that somehow (free of course, why the hell would I want to pay for something that matt hughes wrote) for a couple of laughs.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

What does he say that's prickish?

I haven't and probably won't read it BTW :dunno:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

He hates Tim Sylvia.

Below you can check out the The Sun excerpts from the Hughes book “Made in America”

HUGHES: “Tim Sylvia walked over to me during practice. His back was hunched a bit, like Pat’s is, but Pat I could look in the face. SYLVIA —- ‘Can I talk to you a second?’ he asked.HUGHES — “Sure thing.” He led me into an office and we sat down on two chairs.

SYLVIA —- “No one here’s got a problem with me except you,” he began.

“When I first started, Jens would say I’m a fat piece of s*** who’s never going to amount to anything, and he’d get me crying, but now even Jens likes me. Is there a problem?”

HUGHES — He was waiting for me to tell him there was a big misunderstanding or to apologise, like I wasn’t aware of what I was doing.

“Yeah, I really don’t like you,” I told him.

SYLVIA — “Is there a reason why?”

HUGHES — “I don’t think you’re a team player and I don’t think you work very hard,” I said.

SYLVIA — “How am I not a team player?”

HUGHES — “Remember that whole thing with that girl?” I reminded him. He waved those ridiculously long arms of his in the air.

SYLVIA — “They weren’t even going out!”

HUGHES —- “Yeah, but you knew that your teammate had a thing for her and you went for it anyway. But I don’t even care about that. I’m talking more about training.

“When somebody’s got a fight coming up, everybody tries to make sure the guy’s got some training partners to get ready.

“Everybody tries but you. Your first priority is always Tim, and I don’t think that’s a good attitude.”

I wasn’t angry or even annoyed. I had as much emotion as if I were talking about the contents of a fridge.

“I don’t think you work very hard either. You’re a little sore and you don’t come in.

“Jens, who’s a champion, has been sore and he comes in. I can’t tell you how many times I’ve been sore.

“No one’s ever going to be 100 percent. You just suck it up and you do it, period.”

I didn’t care one way or another what he said in response – I assumed he’d get defensive or angry.

But he didn’t; he was reasonable.

SYLVIA — “I’m actually hurt to hear you say that. I’ve been a huge fan of yours for a long time and I’ve been trying to model myself on some of your work ethics, and the way Jens works out and stuff like that, and it’s too bad you feel like this.

“There’s nothing more that I want than to be accepted by you and the rest of the guys.”

HUGHES —- “You don’t become accepted by buying yourself a ticket to Vegas, following us around while we’re there when no one really invited you, and then crying – again – when Jens calls you out on it.”

SYLVIA — “Is there anything I can do to be friends with you?”

HUGHES — “Well, right now I have enough friends and I don’t need any more friends,” I said. “Is that it? Are we done here?”

SYLVIA — He let out a deep breath. “Yeah, I guess.”

HUGHES — “Good.” I got up and left.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

> HUGHES —- “You don’t become accepted by buying yourself a ticket to Vegas, following us around while we’re there when no one really invited you, and then crying – again – when Jens calls you out on it.”
> 
> SYLVIA — “Is there anything I can do to be friends with you?”
> 
> ...


*WWWOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW*

What a f*cking asshole!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Chapter 1

Matt talks about growing up on a farm, and what repulsive little brats he and Mark were growing up. To this day, he thinks their childhood "mischief" like breaking shit all the time, being disobedient to their parents, and being cruel to animals is funny. After reading chapter one, you'll find yourself thinking, "Somebody should have beat those kids asses"

Chapter 2

Matt talks about how he and Mark virtually hated each other in jr. high, and high school. He also talks about how he was better, and smarter than Mark at everything.

Chapter 3

Things take a very interesting turn in chapter 3 when Mark and Matt's father has the balls to scold Mark for riding a motorcycle without a helmet. Without letting him finish, the Hughes brothers, physically attack their father, and beat the shit out of him, finally showing him who's boss. Later Mark threatens to throw his mom out of a window or something like that when she's stupid enough to correct him. Not surprisingly the family splits up.

Chapter 4

Matt cheats his way through college getting A's in classes he proudly says he never attended. He and the other wrestlers bully everybody at Lincoln Junior College, and break a bunch of shit. They tip over people's cars, and flood the dorms on purpose. We reach a new low, when he also makes light of the fact that one of his college buddies could not read or write. He then takes time to bash Frank Trigg, saying that he "never became anything."

Later it gets even more disturbing when he describes mutilating a live baby piglet by cutting off it's testicles, and throwing them at a friend. For good measure he slits it's stomach open as it screams wildly to "freak his friend out." After he and Mark brutally torture and kill a dozen or so baby pigs, solely for entertainment, they starts throwing their testicles and body parts at each other. Matt even now still seems amused because his friend looked like he was going to vomit.

A family member shoots himself over a girl, and Matt skips the funeral decided to go to a wrestling meet instead. After getting drunk one night they take a bunch of girls "swimming" in some sort of pond/rain water/sewer runoff. There is a whirlpool that's formed in the sewage pond, and Matt and 2 other drunk college kids get caught in the current. Matt pulls himself out but the 2 other kids drowned. He talks about how God saved him.(apparently God hated the other 2 drunk college kids) They feel so sorry for the 2 kids that died, that the same night the go out and get drunk again, and look for girls. They end up at a house party, and are having no luck with the girls, so they started eating food from the cabinets and refrigerator. When confronted by the home's owner, they throw him through a window, and leave before the cops get there. Matt then starts fighting MMA and kicking everyone's ass easily. Pat Miletich refs one of Matt's fights, and is so impressed he invites him to train with them.

On a side note, for a guy who's disgusted by the language Serra uses, I've counted 14 curse words to this point in the book.

I forgot in Chapter 4, him and Mark both make-out with the same 8th grade girl while they are in college. Why he would include that I have no idea. It had nothing to do with the story.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Chapter 5

Chapter 5 is mostly uneventful, just talks about his first fight in Japan, and so on. He does manage to say "I would have done anything for a country breakfast in Japan" which did nauseate me momentarily. The end of the chapter starts picking up momentum when at Mark's wedding, the boys snub their dad, not allowing him in the family photos. Later, after getting completely plastered they beat the shit out of their new in-laws at the wedding reception, and the entire event turns into what Matt calls "A Battle Royal."

Chapter 6

This chapter should have been titled "I am such a badass." Matt misses no opportunity to pat himself on the back for his fights. He talks about steamrolling everybody. Later Matt shows his utter lack of character when he divulges that he guilt-tripped a fellow mitetich guy into letting him win a grappling match at the Abu Dhabis so he could get the bonus money for fastest submission. The guy fakes like Matt submitted him, earning Matt $1,500 for fastest submission. The way Hughes rationalized it was "The winner faced Tito Ortiz, and we both knew I was the only one that would have a chance against him." He admits Tito beat him in the grappling match, but remembers being surprised at how much stronger he was than Tito. He basically says Tito got lucky in beating him. More later on.

Chapter 7

Matt talks about how he and Jens Pulver used to belittle new members at the Miletich gym. He talks about how they both made fun of and ignored a fat kid who was seemingly in awe of them. That fat kid was Tim Sylvia. He talks about how the UFC temporarily released him "by mistake." He finished the chapter by divulging that he likes to eat at Hooters, and he knocked up the gym skank, who he describes as having "nice boobs, even though they were fake" and "her hips were a little too wide for his taste." Apparently not to wide to impregnate.

Chapter 8

Matt starts this chapter by sexually assaulting the aforementioned 8th grader, who's now 21, in public at a grocery store. Or "Smacking her on the ass" as he called it. Matt notices that her body is "tighter" now that she's grown up, and not the same 13 year old he'd made out with in college. For some reason Matt immediately tells her that he knocked his girlfriend up, and seems utterly outraged that she has decided she's
keeping the baby.

After making it back to her parents house he again begins fondling her on the couch by reaching through a hole in her jeans. He goes on to describe how he noticed she didn't shave her legs that day. (At this point I started to wonder if I mistakenly was reading Penthouse Forum or something.)

The story line changes out of nowhere and Matt begins describing how an opponent who he was mauling once whispered to him to "take the arm," or in other words, I've had enough, please just arm-bar me, and leave me a little dignity. Matt decided he wanted to "take out some more aggression", and continued to beat the shit out of him for another round.

Also, at the end of the chapter the victim of his sexual assault, for some reason I can't begin to fathom, breaks up with him.

Chapter 9

This chapter tells a story about how Tim Sylvia approached Matt like a man, and asked Matt why he had a problem with him when no one else at Miletich does. Matt then goes on to describe the look on Tim's face when Tim who was hoping to bury the hatchet, gets told that he's lazy, not a team player, and Matt didn't like him. Matt takes joy in the fact that he knew exactly how he was treating Tim, and Tim was hoping he'd apologize or something.

Tim, obviously crushed says that Matt has always been one of his heroes, and he'd do anything to be his friend. Matt then tells him he's got enough friends, and that Tim can't buy acceptance by following his team mates around to UFCs when he's not invited.

This chapter is interrupted by a bunch of pictures of Matt being repulsive at different ages. There's a repulsive Matt baby picture, a repulsive Matt toddler picture, a repulsive Matt with a mullet high school picture, a repulsive Matt adult with family picture. The one that tops it all off is a picture of him writing this book on a, I shit you not, typewriter. It looks to be 60 or so years old. But hey, he is from the country I guess.

He then talks about Tito getting knocked out on the street, and what a dick Tito always was to him.

He ends the chapter in typical fashion talking about his sexual assault victim waiting for him to get home from Europe one night, sitting in a car outside his house. He takes that opportunity to let us all know he wouldn't see her that night because he was "too busy spending the night in someone else's bed."

Come to find out, the victim sitting in the car would later become his wife. I bet she loved the fact that he included that little tid bit in his book.

Chapter 10

Matt is up to more shenanigans as he starts dropping by his ex-victim's house, who wants nothing to do with him, when she's not there, and pretty much kidnapping her three year old son so he can spend time with him. She finds out about it and puts a stop to it, the way her parents should have put a stop to college age Matt and Mark making out with her when she was 13.

From here we go to a weird story about how Matt refused to walk all of the way to the bathroom in a bar at a casino in Las Vegas, and would just publicly urinate near the bar while pretending to be getting another drink because it was "dark enough in there to get away with it." I'm at a loss for why that was included in the book. At that same bar his brother Mark's wife refused to get on the bar and dance with some other skanks despite the fact that Mark had ordered her to. She left the bar upset.

He then talks about his ex-victim deciding to get breast implants in the plastic surgery mecca of the U.S., Cedar Rapids. She wanted to know if Matt would stay with her for a day after her surgery because she would be highly medicated. Matt agreed and took full advantage of a still very groggy patient and had sex with her THE DAY AFTER HER SURGERY, which unfortunately "tore some stitches." He also says that this was the first time he saw her completely naked because she always wore her shirt when they had sex before. I didn't know what to make of that either.

He finishes up by talking about how he destroyed Sherk for 5 rounds, and then says he encouraged Sylvia after he tested positive for steroids.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Chapter 11

This chapter was a whole lot of nothing. Matt beat the hell out of Trigg. Matt was beating BJ Penn but just got caught with a good right hand. Matt gets married and has a 24 hour honeymoon which includes dinner at Steak N Shake, and watching the boy he was kidnapping earlier, who is now his step-son swim at a cheap motel pool. That's right, they took the kid with them on their honeymoon. Nice little reminder that someone else has slept with your new bride if you ask me. Still no mention of Matt's other kid so far. You know, the one he wanted to have his ex abort. He also says that some guy started talking to him about becoming a
Christian.

Chapter 12

We now find Matt at an orphanage in Mexico helping out as a missionary. After some prodding, he becomes a Christian in Mexico, and returns home a few days later. He immediately starts lecturing his wife, who for some reason he now calls "Mom" even when they're alone, about her language and her spiritual life. She's not having it, and starts bringing up all of the girls he slept with in the past.(something he still seems to be just a little proud of) He beats Trigg�??s ass again, and then his step son gets in trouble at school for kicking other kindergarteners, and Matt instructs him to use his shin next time instead of his toe.

Chapter 13

This motherfucker is out of his mind.

For some reason he still calls his wife/victim "mom." Dana calls and wants him to coach tuf 2. Matt tells "mom" he's unsure about being away from her for 6 weeks, because he doesn't want to end up like Randy Couture, and leave his long time wife for someone he met while filming tuf. Where does this dude get off airing Randy's dirty laundry??? "Mom" then assures him that he's no Randy Couture. I would also like to take this time to personally reassure him that he is no Randy Couture. And who the hell worries about leaving their wife if they can't see them for 6 weeks. What the ****?

He also takes time to tell us that everything about Randy "radiated decency....except for his actions." What the hell is going on here?

He also tells Dana that he WILL NOT CUSS on the show. He will apparently do it in his book though

He next proceeds to forget his 6 year old step son is with him at the tuf training facility, and drives away leaving him there for over an hour.
Later he can't believe a guy has the balls to ask for his autograph while he and "mom" are eating, and regrets to this day that he signed it.

He talks about filming the country breakfast commercial.

Later while training at MFS, some young fighter from TUF who is now training at Miletich has the nerve to come up and talk to him after practice like they're on the same level. Hughes is completely pissed that this nobody thinks he is worthy to talk to him, but because he's a Christian he's decides he must be nice to the kid.

Matt then does a complete 180 and says maybe he was a little judgemental of Randy. A little? Again, what the hell is wrong with this motherfucker.

Chapter 14......Finally

I really am out of town without the book, but the outcry for a conclusion has been so great that I actually went to Borders books last night and read chapter 14 so I could post my synopsis today.

Matt begins this chapter by telling a story about him insulting Joe Riggs......in front of Joe's wife. Apparently a few months after Matt beat Joe, he ran into Joe and his wife somewhere. Joe introduces Matt to his wife, and Matt says, "Hi, I'm Matt, I'm the guy that beat up your husband a few months ago." Matt says everyone laughed, except for Joe and his wife, which led me to wonder who "everyone" was. He also mentions, for some unknown reason, that he had sex with his wife in Pat Miletich's room,the day before his fight with Riggs. It's said almost with the overtones of Matt being a "playboy" or something like that. I guess it's better than being proud of sleeping with someone besides her like he described earlier.

Next he takes time to talk about how he basically owned Brock Lesnar when he came to train with MFS, submitting him with ease. He also talks about not being impressed with Lesnar in several ways. One, he wasn't impressed with his wrestling credentials, because Matt himself was every bit as much an elite wrestler. Two, and even more amazing, he says he was surprised that Lesnar "wasn't that big," only 6'2" or 6'3". This is coming from a guy who's pushing 5'8". That's like Jason Reinhardt being surprised by how many cans Chuck Liddell has fought.

We then move to his fight with Royce Gracie, or as Matt refers to him sarcastically "the ninja." After basically trashing everything the Gracie's, and Royce in particular, have accomplished he then goes on to talk about how he wasn't worried about Gracie at all. He knew he was a myth. He describes their fight, and says he was again surprised by how much better was on the ground than Royce "the ninja". At one point he even says that Royce didn't seem to know what he was doing from the bottom, and wasn't even trying to counter anything Matt was throwing at him. He also intimates the fact that he really wanted to break Royce's arm, but had to settle for a choke.

The chapter finishes up with him and Liddell being at Disney World together with their families, and all but calling Chuck an attention whore. Matt says he tries to steer clear of attention in public, but Chuck makes sure everyone notices who he is.

Another thing I've noticed Matt mentioning repeatedly in the book is that he's red headed. He said it at least 5 times now. My question is, when did that become something people brag about? Every red headed kid I ever knew took shit for their hair. But Matt embraces it.

Something else that is really hard to stomach that keeps surfacing in the book is the fact that Matt loves manual labor. He only agreed to go to Mexico on the missionary trip because they promised him he'd be doing "manual labor." He constantly congratulates himself for his farm bred work ethic saying at one point, "Hey, if there's some sort of work to be done, you know I'll be there."


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Chapter 15

Matt starts by describing how he intentionally got an argument going between Matt Serra, and Mark Laimon on TUF. He goes on to talk about while he was there he could tell that George St. Pierre was afraid of him. He says St. Pierre is the last person he'd want on his side in combat or a street fight because it's one thing to be tough in a cage, and another to be tough in a street fight in an alley. Apparently Matt now also fancies himself a street fighter. Someone should remind him that it's one thing to be tough while kicking your dad's ass alone, but a completely different thing to be tough while kicking your dad's ass with your brother.

Next, Matt quotes his wife bitching about something during which she drops 2 F-bombs. Really classy lady imo. Matt then reneges on a promotional appearance he was scheduled for.

Matt's wife then has a C-section, and Matt comments that the doctor had red hair. I still don't know what the deal is with the constant focus on red hair.

Not long after the birth a Mom is again hospitalised when she is feeling sick, and that's when the details get a little sketchy and the story takes a strange turn. Without explaining clearly why, Matt claims to have jumped on top of his wife while she was laying in the hospital bed recovering, and she forcefully pushed him off. He fell backward and hit his head on a table, and was momentarily dazed, almost knocked out. What is it with surgery and sex with this guy?

Chapter 16

Matt begins the final chapter of his illustrious literary work by talking to Pat Miletich about his upcoming rematch with BJ Penn. Matt says he was a little unsure of himself when taking that match. His nerves were calmed, however, when looking across the cage at BJ he noticed, and I quote, "that silver spoon's been putting a lot of food in his mouth, he looks plain fat."

He goes on to describe how he was absolutely dominating the stand-up in that fight. I for one was wondering if he was talking about the same fight I saw. He says that Tito was yelling encouragement to BJ and Mark Hughes told him that he'd better shut up. I'm sure Tito was petrified.

BJ tried a dirty move by poking him in the eye, but that didn't stop Matt's domination of the stand-up. Big John then stopped the fight. And Mark
Hughes continues telling Tito that "he's nothing, he's nobody, he's a freaking idiot."

GSP stole Matt's glory by showing no class when he came in the cage and said he was not impressed. Matt responds in true badass street fighter style by telling GSP, "you just showed me who you really are." No, Matt, he'll show you who he really is on two separate occasions in the months to come.

After some ******* bullshit where Rachel Leah got burned twice and some guy almost died on an ATV at Hughes' farm we fast forward to the GSP fight. Matt says GSP only started beating him after kicking him in the balls twice, and that he wasn't even knocked out when Big John stopped the fight. His next fight he destroys Chris Lytle.

Something else in the book that I couldn't bear to write about is Matt's use of "the witchdoctor." He never goes into great detail, but apparently the witchdoctor is a faith healer that hangs around Matt all of the time.
The book ends with Matt laughing about GSP losing to Serra, and him being excited enough about fighting Serra to coach TUF again. He then walks outside to breathe that "fresh Hillsboro country air."


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

LMAO, this dude makes Badr Hari sound like Ghandi


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

"I um.... Matt Hughes... uh... yeah... I'm going to need you to go ahead and pack up your things and move to the basement" -Lumberg style

What a dick, there was a time when I enjoyed cheering for Matt Hughes, but c'mon already.

Do you guys remember that radio interview where they asked him where he though Thiago Silva ranked in the WW division? And his response was: "I don't really watch MMA, and probably couldn't even name 5 WW's right now."

I've noticed he has been at like every UFC since then... do you think he's trying to save face, or just full of shit and tried play it off like he didn't care because he knows he's no longer a contender?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not going to read all that since I'm only on chapter 6 but whoever wrote that (I'm guessing you copied and pasted that) forgot the part where he calls the girl, who he knows has a crush on him, a dog.

Oh, and Matt seem proud of punching his sister in the stomach (kids at the time) and had her "eyes bludging out." I know siblings fight and stuff but it just came off really douchy.

It is kind of funny reading about Matt and Mark beat up each other though. He has this love-hate relationship with him. He talks about crying over seeing his brother lose in the wrestling finals but he felt great about punching his brother in the nose and drawing blood when his brother was 1hr30min late to pick him up.

Then there was this one incident where the brothers were at a party and the saw someone they knew (Chris) get beat up and they tried to help him. However, the same guy apparently thought the brothers were involved in the fight so he broke the window to Matt's car later on. So we skip a bit into the future and they see one of Chris' buddy at this place and they confront him asking if he was involved and the dude just smirked so Mark decided to take him down and pummel his face in till it was "deformed" and the kid had to be sent to the hospital.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Rated said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to read all that since I'm only on chapter 6 but whoever wrote that (I'm guessing you copied and pasted that) forgot the part where he calls the girl, who he has a crush on him, a dog.


Yeah, that review has been posted at numerous sites. People seem to agree with most of what was written.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yes ive read the whole book...and he is that way the whole book...some of the things i was surprised about...like how he has an a son from this women he got pregnant and she wont have him be ANY part of it...he currently is trying to get custody of him...anyways...him and his brother were very violent matt even knocked this guy out on his brothers wedding day.....he also choked out brock lesnar lol


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> First time I've heard about this.
> 
> Thankyou very much.


Read the book.............. Its been out about a year.... nobody cares if you have not read it.... Read it for yourself then give your comments!! 


Thankyou very much.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

GarethUFC said:


> Read the book.............. Its been out about a year.... nobody cares if you have not read it.... Read it for yourself then give your comments!!
> 
> 
> Thankyou very much.


Huh ?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

That's some of the funniest shit I've read in a while (the person who typed that up)


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

looky...he signed my book when i meet him










haha anyways...his book was good to me...but he is a dick so of course thats how he comes off...just his personality...read the whole book and ull understand that its just the way he is


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

GarethUFC said:


> Read the book.............. Its been out about a year.... nobody cares if you have not read it.... Read it for yourself then give your comments!!
> 
> 
> Thankyou very much.


Huh?



Hellboy said:


> Huh ?


That was a funny review, and I knew matt hughes was kind of white trashy, but I had no idea just how white trashy; as well as being just plain mean. 

That stuff with big Tim was horrible and once again I found myself feeling bad for poor old big timmy. The baby pig stuff was just f**ked.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, you know what I always thought it was editing that made Hughes seem like an ass but when its your own book and your in charge of the editing and you still come off like and ass, well I think your an ass.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

both matt and jens were mean to him...jens was prb the meanest though...they said big tim cried all the time over the stupidest things


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

Man i thought you were joking when you wrote that synopsis Hellboy. Who the hell would write that shit about themselves? I have always known he was a dick but gave him his respect for what he has done in mma. But now, **** it.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow, if that's the content of his book, it makes me wonder what might have been edited out.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i wouldnt judge him by his personal life...judge him by his performances...im sure if we judge fighters on personality than there would be tons we didnt like


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I think my eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> I think my eyes are bleeding.


its ok swpth just look away


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I think my eyes are bleeding.


Part of my brain just asploded.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Most of the stuff I could see a bunch of other fighters doing. It was the baby pig thing that got to me. In the octagon he is still a great fighter.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

plazzman said:


> *WWWOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW*
> 
> What a f*cking asshole!


Couldnt agree more


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> well i wouldnt judge him by his personal life...judge him by his performances...im sure if we judge fighters on personality than there would be tons we didnt like


Ehh, I think to be a fan of someone, it's justified to take their general life into account.

I love Bas and Sudo not just because of their fighting career.

If Fedor started mutilating pigs and beatin up his dad and molesting 13 year olds, I wouldn't really be a big fan.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i see what ur saying


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

I've never really been a Hughes fan but damn, after reading that synopsis it really does make you hate the guy. nice one hellboy for posting that, made me lol so much!


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

GarethUFC said:


> Read the book.............. Its been out about a year.... nobody cares if you have not read it.... Read it for yourself then give your comments!!
> 
> 
> Thankyou very much.





Hellboy said:


> Huh ?


Ignore him Hellboy, hes just some moron thats trying to be a dick.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Chapter 1
> 
> Matt talks about growing up on a farm, and what repulsive little brats he and Mark were growing up. To this day, he thinks their childhood "mischief" like breaking shit all the time, being disobedient to their parents, and being cruel to animals is funny. After reading chapter one, you'll find yourself thinking, "Somebody should have beat those kids asses"
> 
> ...


he curses a lot in the book to show how he "used" to be before Christianity and he mentions the girls because it later becomes his wife....also u make some of the things sound a lot worse than they were....


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

That is what happens when a prick writes a book...you know if you read Ellen DeGeneres's book she will come off as a real big Lesbian.:thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Not long after the birth a Mom is again hospitalised when she is feeling sick, and that's when the details get a little sketchy and the story takes a strange turn. Without explaining clearly why, *Matt claims to have jumped on top of his wife while she was laying in the hospital bed recovering, and she forcefully pushed him off. He fell backward and hit his head on a table, and was momentarily dazed, almost knocked out. What is it with surgery and sex with this guy?*



he passed out...thats y he fell on her..she pushed him off not realizing he had passed out and was falling towards her


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Most of the stuff I could see a bunch of other fighters doing. It was the baby pig thing that got to me. In the octagon he is still a great fighter.


I've actually read Chuck's book so I was more than a little surprise when I first started reading Hughes' book. Despite Chuck's rough childhood, he seems really decent. He's protective of siblings, loves and treats his mother and grandfather with the utmost respect, and is very loyal to his friends.

Interestingly, Chuck hates confrontations and is an introvert. He's never afraid to fight but he won't instigate one either. Oh, and the dude is a major player. He gets like 4-5 girls at once, too bad that conditioning doesn't translate to the octagon.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Steph05050 said:


> well i wouldnt judge him by his personal life...judge him by his performances...im sure if we judge fighters on personality than there would be tons we didnt like



The thing is most people DO judge Hughes based on his "personality". They seem to be under the false impression that Matt Hughes is a good ole, classy, respectful and god-fearing American. When in fact, he is a total dick.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Ive hated Hughes since day 1, but I dont know how he has a single fan after this book. 

Seriously, Ted Bundy has more charachter than this clown.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> well i wouldnt judge him by his personal life...judge him by his performances...im sure if we judge fighters on personality than there would be tons we didnt like


Yea but people loath Rashad because of his showboating, but loved Matt until he started losing.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

a fighter to me is the complete package, so there personality outside of the ring/octagon counts..

if Shogun, Nog or Fedor tortured piglets, sexually assaulted women, or hit their parents, there is no way in the world that i would not like them.. (considering they are my favorite fighters.)

ill be blunt after reading hellboys review and before i start getting neg repped, this is purely my point of view.

Fcuk Matt Hughes. The guy sounds like a grade A douche bag and im SO glad Alves and GSP owned him.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> Yea but people loath Rashad because of his showboating, but loved Matt until he started losing.


very true about rashad...good point


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Hellboy you must have a deep seeded hatred for Matt Hughes to exaggerate as wildly as you did. I would neg rep you for being such a complete asshat but I respect your dedication to your hate. I'm sure it took quite a while to write all that.

For anyone who hasn't read the book and is taking Hellboys play by play seriously, don't. While the basis for a lot of what he's saying is true he has been very creative in his version. Much of it is pure fabrication.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

He didn't write it.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

cplmac said:


> Hellboy you must have a deep seeded hatred for Matt Hughes to exaggerate as wildly as you did. I would neg rep you for being such a complete asshat but I respect your dedication to your hate. I'm sure it took quite a while to write all that.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't read the book and is taking Hellboys play by play seriously, don't. While the basis for a lot of what he's saying is true he has been very creative in his version. Much of it is pure fabrication.


Oh no, I'm going to get neg repped. My life is over as I know it.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Well the review is completely in line with the photocopied pages. I liked Hughes for being consistent and hardworking in the ring - unlike other fighters who don't have the same staying power over their career - but this really makes him seem like a dick. It doesn't sound biased, there is no way torturing animals can be anything but a bad thing. And all the rest. I mean I expect a lot of fighters to have tough lives, have gotten into a lot of fights and shit - but this guy is just a complete dick. It's like every stereotype about American 'Jocks' from movies but worse. I mean this is a complete different league to 'showboating' and stuff. And then he becomes a Christian and preaches at others for swearing  Some funny shit


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Chapter 1
> 
> Matt talks about growing up on a farm, and what repulsive little brats he and Mark were growing up. To this day, he thinks their childhood "mischief" like breaking shit all the time, being disobedient to their parents, and being cruel to animals is funny. After reading chapter one, you'll find yourself thinking, "Somebody should have beat those kids asses"
> 
> ...


The bold parts really disgusted me. I can't even read more of this garbage. I'm so glad I got to see a great champion and human being like GSP beat the dumb shit out of Hughes, twice.

EDIT: Alright I couldn't resist reading the rest. I'm going to pick up this book and read it. Then I'm going to quote the book on forums for people to read. A synopsis is good, outright hilarious :laugh:, but I want quotes taken right from the book :laugh: 
I've always hated Matt Hughes, and I don't hate many people. I might dislike people, sure. But I wouldn't piss on Matt Hughes if he was on fire. Absolute prick and scumbag.


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

I found his book quiet boring. I don't recogmend it to any. Even Titos book was interesting and inspirational!


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm surprised I never noticed him being ginger before... explains a lot ;P


----------



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> he passed out...thats y he fell on her..she pushed him off not realizing he had passed out and was falling towards her


If thats just one of many examples, it seems like hellboy or whoever wrote that "synopsis" of the book, changed and left out quite a bit to make the story seem like something completely different.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

LMAO at Jens Pulver, 5 ft 7 145 lbs, making Big Tim, 6 ft 8 263 lbs, cry like a little schoolgirl.

On a serious side, Matt Hughes is a big dick. All that is very disturbing to read and definetly lost me as a fan. Makes me glad we have people like Fedor, Nog, and other inspirational fighters.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow i never knew Matt was such a dick and still is i cant wait to see him lose some more!


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

i hate matt hughes m mom likes him for some reason


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

I read the whole book and thought it was pretty good. Yes it did start off VERY boring but started getting better when he was in college and into his fight career.

As far as the conversation with Tim, you might say that Matt was a dick for telling him what he did but to me that made Matt a true leader. Any good sports team has a leader. 

Call it what you want, but you need at least one player one each team with the balls to step up and call out the slackers. Tim was slacking and Matt called him out.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't argue with that. It's the animal mutilating thing that I can't get past, as I said earlier in the thread.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Im glad I never respected Matt Hughes


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

right now if i were to see hughes walking down the street with his wife i would probably take a crowbar to his knee and **** his wife in the street.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

Lotus said:


> right now if i were to see hughes walking down the street with his wife i would probably take a crowbar to his knee and **** his wife in the street.


I don't think I would go that far. I might just take the hook end to his skull, crack it open and pull some brains out. Throw the brains, as I laugh insanely, at his horrified wife.
Oh wait...need some pigs testicles in there somewhere.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i just used the **** in the street part because i have been watching to much pineapple express


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah, for a supposed Christian, Matt's pretty sadistic.

He sorta looks like the weird mountain kid who strums the banjo in Deliverence too.


----------



## mr_pink (Jan 3, 2009)

NameThief said:


> Yeah, for a supposed Christian, Matt's pretty sadistic.
> 
> He sorta looks like the weird mountain kid who strums the banjo in Deliverence too.


you've met christians that weren't sadistic?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I've skim read his book. He certainly comes across as intentionally nasty. I've never been a fan and he seems to thrive on hurting people (emotionally). Not a nice bloke at all. Great fighter though..


----------



## mr_pink (Jan 3, 2009)

really wish he wasn't such a great fighter, its hard not to respect what he's accomplished, and i hate having to respect him for it, he's such an ass.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm suprised Matt Hughes even "wrote" a book, I figured he couldn't read yet.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Matt Hughes is obviously just a dumbass ******* and nothing more. After reading his book you really do wonder how such an asshole can ever think his going to go to heaven??? If matt gets in that im damn sure the rest of us are 2.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

now i want to see him fight gsp again


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Funny people who have read the book are saying its not like that - but if the summary isn't making stuff up - then killing piglets for fun, throwing a guy through a window in his own house for trying to stop you taking his food etc are unquestionably acts of a douche.... confusing


----------



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

name goes here said:


> Funny people who have read the book are saying its not like that - but if the summary isn't making stuff up - then killing piglets for fun, throwing a guy through a window in his own house for trying to stop you taking his food etc are unquestionably acts of a douche.... confusing


I think the guy who wrote the summary was Matt Serra.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Tim Sylvia strikes again.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

limitufc said:


> I think the guy who wrote the summary was Matt Serra.



Lol, LimitUFC. 

Repped.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Even if 10% of that summary is true then Matt Hughes is just plain out a piece of shit.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I think this would help make everyone feel better

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_d1EVWe_HuE&feature=related

http://www.mmatko.com/matt-hughes-vs-georges-st-pierre-2-fight-video-ufc-65/


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I read the summary of the chapters that I've read so far and all of it's true. Although the writer threw his/her 2 cents in it, he did not lie about any of the information.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmRiT said:


> I think this would help make everyone feel better
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_d1EVWe_HuE&feature=related
> 
> http://www.mmatko.com/matt-hughes-vs-georges-st-pierre-2-fight-video-ufc-65/


THat did make me feel better. I wish Thiago picked him up and threw him out of the cage and then ran away before the security stepped in.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

What a knob. Just a bully who's lived a priviledged life. Sure, maybe he's worked hard for it, but why not tone the ego down a notch. Whatever, it'll make seeing him getting his ass kicked in the future all that more fun.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Ehh, I think to be a fan of someone, it's justified to take their general life into account.
> 
> I love Bas and Sudo not just because of their fighting career.
> 
> If Fedor started mutilating pigs and beatin up his dad and molesting 13 year olds, I wouldn't really be a big fan.


If that summary is true, then the only people who would be fans of Matt Hughes would be complete assholes.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Exactly, Jewish people are pigs....

Edit: So you edited your shit before my comment, it still stands though....only people who agree with Hughes are Hitler....stop making comments brother.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you trying to tell me that you aprove of Hughes actions?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

What the F*CK!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

tomjones said:


> If that summary is true, then the only people who would be fans of Matt Hughes would be complete assholes.


And people who haven't read his book.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

matt hughes as a fighter was great.... but not a nice guy


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

I pity Matt's wife.

God knows how many horrors she'll write about should they divorce.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

hughes should be sent to G bay


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I can't argue with that. It's the animal mutilating thing that I can't get past, as I said earlier in the thread.


And that is another thing that was totally embelished by Hellboy for whatever reason. They were fixing the pigs which is a common practice on farms, the only thing they did was start throwing the balls at their friend who was totally grossed out by the procedure. Those pig nuts were going in the garbage anyway not that you would ever catch me throwing pig junk.

Like I said people should read the book for themselves and not take this morons word for it. He does come off as a dick, but what he wrote up was so incredibly over the top and melodramatic it's rasberry worthy.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

cplmac said:


> And that is another thing that was totally embelished by Hellboy for whatever reason. They were fixing the pigs which is a common practice on farms, the only thing they did was start throwing the balls at their friend who was totally grossed out by the procedure. Those pig nuts were going in the garbage anyway not that you would ever catch me throwing pig junk.
> 
> Like I said people should read the book for themselves and not take this morons word for it. He does come off as a dick, but what he wrote up was so incredibly over the top and melodramatic it's rasberry worthy.


For the 9th time in this thread, it's not my review. It's something I saw a few times on the first page of a google search.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

cplmac said:


> And that is another thing that was totally embelished by Hellboy for whatever reason. They were fixing the pigs which is a common practice on farms, the only thing they did was start throwing the balls at their friend who was totally grossed out by the procedure. Those pig nuts were going in the garbage anyway not that you would ever catch me throwing pig junk.
> 
> Like I said people should read the book for themselves and not take this morons word for it. He does come off as a dick, but what he wrote up was so incredibly over the top and melodramatic it's rasberry worthy.


Well is this part true? "For good measure he slits it's stomach open as it screams wildly to "freak his friend out.""


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

Matt is just a major jerk. i cant believe how much fans he has.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

cplmac said:


> And that is another thing that was totally embelished by Hellboy for whatever reason. They were fixing the pigs which is a common practice on farms, the only thing they did was start throwing the balls at their friend who was totally grossed out by the procedure. Those pig nuts were going in the garbage anyway not that you would ever catch me throwing pig junk.
> 
> Like I said people should read the book for themselves and not take this morons word for it. He does come off as a dick, but what he wrote up was so incredibly over the top and melodramatic it's rasberry worthy.


neg rep because you've been told before that it wasnt hellboy's review.. yet you continue to talk shit about him.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Matt Hughes - great MMA fighter but otherwise a Douche bag.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

presuming the source is credible, matt Hughes is scum.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If everything is true in there it leads to one conclusion he's pretty dillusional. :bye01:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Robopencil said:


> Well is this part true? "For good measure he slits it's stomach open as it screams wildly to "freak his friend out.""


The pigs were already dead. 

But still, throwing the insides of a dead pig at a girl is not exactly making the story any better.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Taking the pigs testicles off is a normal part of farming I assume - but the goal wouldn't be to kill them...


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

i always keep a set of pig testis just incase any bitch tries to **** around


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Or you need a snack


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

name goes here said:


> Or you need a snack


I was warned, when bar-hopping in Spain, that when they ask if you'd like some nuts with your beer, just say no.

I wished I'd listened. :eek03:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyways, I finished reading the book today and I found out some interesting things about Hughes.

Remember how on TUF Hughes wanted the guys to read the bible and everyone on the forum posted about how stupid it was for someone to force religion on you? Apparently that was what (sort of) happened to him. One night, during his stay at the orphanage in Mexico, Hughes was in the car when his brother along with a bunch of their friends tried to coerce (well, not exactly but close enough) him to take in God.

Hughes hatred for Trigg probably goes way back as he (or his brother, too lazy to go back) lost to him in wrestling during their high school year. But anyways, there seem to be way more beef in their 2nd fight because Trigg was banging this girl that Hughes went out of (possibly also had sex with) and that's why he was blowing kisses at him, etc.

Here's an excerpt of him being a crybaby:

Everyone was glad and excited that the show was going to end the nex day. "Here are watches, just like I promised you, for being coahs on the show this season," Dana said. He handed each of us a watch box.

"What is this, funny-funny ha-ha time?" You gave the coaches last season Hummers and you're giving us watches?" I said, "I don't even wear a watch." I stood there holding the box in my hand, waiting to see what Rich was going to do. It was like Christmastime [yes, one word in Hughes' book] when I was a kid, watching Mark open his gift first because I knew I'd be getting the smae thing. _This can't be,_ I thought. _If Rich opens his and it's a watch, I'm not even going to open mine. I don't care. I don't care who made it, I don't care how much it's worth. This is just wrong._ Rich opened his and there was a Hummer key inside. I tore open my box so fast you'd have thought it was a race.

Well it is understandable that he would be pissed if the previous coaches got Hummers it was a bit unsettling to read this because I've also read Chuck's book and the dude was more than willing to do the show for free. Chuck had cared about the UFC and knew that doing TUF would help create more exposure for it. Way to be a team player Matt.

Here's one of him talking about GSP:

Whenever I walked into the room at the training center, Georges St. Pierre walked right out of it. It was just like Sakurai not wanting to be around me when we had a fight scheduled. Finally I cornered him at the sushi restaurant. "Georges, what practice do you want to come to and I'll go to the other one?" I could't stop thinking of the old joke about Canadian army rifles on sale: Never fired, dropped once [Lol, I thought this was funny myself]. I thought, _I would not want this guy by my side in combat, or outnumbered by thugs. It's one thing to be tough in a cage with a ref, but it's another thing when you're in a street fight in an alley._

Here's my final excerpt. I got a good laugh out of it, just Matt Hughes being his Christian self:

In August 2005 I sat on one of the plastic chairs by the mat. The sweat was pouring down my face and I knew I'd be sore the next day, which meant that I was happy today. A tall kid with very dark hair sat down beside me. One of the kids from _The Ultimate Fighter_. "Hey, what's up?" He tipped his head back like I was one of his buddies.

_Anyone can talk to somebody they like and be nice,_ I told myself. _It takes somebody special to talk to somebody you don't like_. "Hey, buddy." _What's this guy's name? Stan?_

"When's your next fight?"
"November, I think Joe Riggs." The UFC wanted me to win after the show finale aired. They weren't about to give me a tough fight."Oh, yeah? Me too! We're going to be on the same card." 
_You're a Christian now. Say something kind._ "That's great.""It's weird. One day I'm getting my BA and the next I'm on TV and everyone recognizes me and wants my autograph, and now I'm going to be on the same card as Matt Hughes!"
_It's just the nature of the business. It's not his fault he got in the UFC for being a character on TV, not from putting the work._ "That's great," I told him again.

"Yeah, I think I'm going to be going in for my MBA soon," he said, like we'd been discussing it in the week before. "I think I'm going to go take a shower." I got up and walked away, then stopped a second later._Be nice. Be nice. Be nice._ I truned around and managed to give him a smile. "Good luck!"

I gotta love Matt Hughes, the dude is a prick but at least he's open about it. Oh, and while it may seem biased that I'm posting all this negative stuff about him, I will say that he can be very kind as well (he is much nicer to Sylvia later on in the book).


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Rated said:


> Here's one of him talking about GSP:
> 
> Whenever I walked into the room at the training center, Georges St. Pierre walked right out of it. It was just like Sakurai not wanting to be around me when we had a fight scheduled. Finally I cornered him at the sushi restaurant. "Georges, what practice do you want to come to and I'll go to the other one?" I could't stop thinking of the old he biggest prick on the planet. i actually want to take a baseball bat to his ******* headjoke about Canadian army rifles on sale: Never fired, dropped once [Lol, I thought this was funny myself]. I thought, _I would not want this guy by my side in combat, or outnumbered by thugs. It's one thing to be tough in a cage with a ref, but it's another thing when you're in a street fight in an alley._



Matt Hughes is not a nice guy


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Darrrr, I like Christmastime.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Who gave him that shiner? must have been someone who didn't like redheads.

I never noticed his hair being red. On TV it always just looked brown to me.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I lost _some_ respect for Hughes when he was on TUF. Now reading the stuff he himself wrote that shows more of his real character, I've lost more respect. Disrespecting parents, property, women, etc. I have trouble respecting those traits. 

However, atheletes come from all walks of life. There are good people and not so good people. Just because they are good at sports doesn't change the fact they represent a cross section of society. This should remind us to be slow to judge people based only on snippets of their demeanor, be it good or bad. In other words, people say "don't be so quick to judge someone" when you are crticizing them, and we should also not be too quick to consider them good people based only on little bits of info. Hopefully my point is evident here. 

Matt Hughes and OJ Simpson should avoid writing books...


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MLD said:


> I lost _some_ respect for Hughes when he was on TUF. Now reading the stuff he himself wrote that shows more of his real character, I've lost more respect. Disrespecting parents, property, women, etc. I have trouble respecting those traits.
> 
> However, atheletes come from all walks of life. There are good people and not so good people. Just because they are good at sports doesn't change the fact they represent a cross section of society. This should remind us to be slow to judge people based only on snippets of their demeanor, be it good or bad. In other words, people say "don't be so quick to judge someone" when you are crticizing them, and we should also not be too quick to consider them good people based only on little bits of info. Hopefully my point is evident here.
> 
> Matt Hughes and OJ Simpson should avoid writing books...


he said that he was showing people how he used to be...he still carries some of those dickish traits but he dont act that way like he did in those beginning chapters...he stated that, "thats how he used to be" before Christianity and he numerously has said that he is still new to this and and stills learning how to be and act like a christian....some personality traits people never change and i think his attitude is one of them but his actions have changed a lot....if u followed up on him like i do ud know that...i would suggest people to actually read this book for themselves because its actually a good book and majority of these comments r way off from what is in the book and r being taken way out of context....anyways...thats all...just pointing out that he was telling people about his past and that he has changed from that....all people have a past whether good or bad


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, I'm definitely buying this book if it's as entertaining as this thread then I can't wait.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Steph05050 said:


> he said that he was showing people how he used to be...he still carries some of those dickish traits but he dont act that way like he did in those beginning chapters...he stated that, "thats how he used to be" before Christianity and he numerously has said that he is still new to this and and stills learning how to be and act like a christian....some personality traits people never change and i think his attitude is one of them but his actions have changed a lot....if u followed up on him like i do ud know that...i would suggest people to actually read this book for themselves because its actually a good book and majority of these comments r way off from what is in the book and r being taken way out of context....anyways...thats all...just pointing out that he was telling people about his past and that he has changed from that....all people have a past whether good or bad


In all fairness, you're right, I haven't followed the life of Matt Hughes closely or read his book. I probably never will based on what I've learned about it. If Matt was only trying to show he used to be a bad guy, but now isn't, he must have failed to convince some of the people who've read his book. Many of us have a sordid past, and underwent changes that make us a better person. That is the way we should be, living, learning, and improving. I guess I just wonder why he would write such incriminating stuff about himself, his family, and people he has known? Did his story have a moral to it that revealed why he thought it was important to give such details? It certainly didn't stop his ego from showing through, like thinking the TUF guy wasn't good enough that he should be nice to him?

A lesson to us all: If you tell everyone how good you are, no one will believe all the stuff you say...but if you tell everyone how bad you are, they will willingly believe you are much worse than you really are. Such is life.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

MLD said:


> Did his story have a moral to it that revealed why he thought it was important to give such details?


Yeah, being a gingernut rules!!!!!


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> Yeah, being a gingernut rules!!!!!


Lol. I had to look that definition up...never heard the term gingernut before.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Gingernut sounds like some sort of flavored drink they would have at Starbucks.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

lol, i've only heard English people use any term including "ginger" to refer to red headed people, apart from the South Park episode.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

I especially enjoyed the part in the book when Matt and Mark threw Grandpa Chips war metals off the bridge.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

AK-Bronco said:


> I especially enjoyed the part in the book when Matt and Mark threw Grandpa Chips war metals off the bridge.


Wow they did that too? Let me guess, it was Veteran's Day?


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

MLD said:


> In all fairness, you're right, I haven't followed the life of Matt Hughes closely or read his book. I probably never will based on what I've learned about it. If Matt was only trying to show he used to be a bad guy, but now isn't, he must have failed to convince some of the people who've read his book. Many of us have a sordid past, and underwent changes that make us a better person. That is the way we should be, living, learning, and improving. I guess I just wonder why he would write such incriminating stuff about himself, his family, and people he has known? Did his story have a moral to it that revealed why he thought it was important to give such details? It certainly didn't stop his ego from showing through, like thinking the TUF guy wasn't good enough that he should be nice to him?
> 
> A lesson to us all: If you tell everyone how good you are, no one will believe all the stuff you say...but if you tell everyone how bad you are, they will willingly believe you are much worse than you really are. Such is life.


Despite what he might say, I don't really think he's changed much at all.

Also, I can't help but comment on Matt Hughe's joke about the Canadian Army. They're small and underfunded, but they have world class training. They're the complete opposite of cowardly.

They were used as the spearhead of a great many battles in WW1 and WW2 and the Germans actually reserved the name "storm trooper" for Canadian soldiers. Hitler was even quoted complimenting Canadian troops.

At the battle of Ypres in fact, French Colonial troops fled from a German mustard gas attack, Canadian reinforcements took up their position and held their ground. (At the second battle of Ypres Canadian troops actually charged through a mustard gas attack towards German fortifications).

I could understand a joke about their kit (which isn't actually anywhere near as bad as people make it out to be), but a joke about their courage is ridiculous when anyone who has studied military history to a reasonable degree knows that they have a great reputation in military circles.

Sorry for writing an essay when no one here even insulted Canadians but it's ridiculous how many stereo-types I hear about them. 

Realizing how off-topic this is I'd probably actually delete it, but I spent a few minutes writing it so I'll just leave it unless an administrator says otherwise.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Rated said:


> Well it is understandable that he would be pissed if the previous coaches got Hummers it was a bit unsettling to read this because I've also read Chuck's book and the dude was more than willing to do the show for free. Chuck had cared about the UFC and knew that doing TUF would help create more exposure for it. Way to be a team player Matt.


I don't think that Matt wanting a Hummer over a watch has anything to do with him being a team player. It's not like he said he'd quit the show if it turned out to be a watch, he just didn't wanna watch, he had his heart set on a Hummer. Chuck's a great guy but that doesn't mean Hughes is terrible for being different.

I honestly don't see what the big deal is about Hughes. I think the problem is he comes of as such a goody-goody that people are having a field day "rubbing it in his face" (to no avail cuz obviously Hughes doesn't care what you think about him) even though he's known his past longer than us and he even was comfortable enough with it to write a book about it. 

I think it's just more shocking than anything for me to find out about his past and what a hardass he was. I don't think his past is any worse than most people's. Most people act crazy when they're young.

I don't see anything wrong with the pig things, it's a little wierd but the pigs were already dead and it was just some young guys fuckin around. Not much different than the shit they do on Jackass, Viva La Bam, and CKY.

I think everyone flipping out in this thread are being a bunch of little bitches. I find it funny how people hate on Hughes for being so arrogant and judgemental, when you guys are doing the exact same thing. Acting like your a bunch of angels who never do or say fucked up shit, and then judging Hughes for being open and comfortable with his flaws and mistakes.

Honestly that synopsis Hellboy posted (I know he didn't write it) should be deleted and should be considered slander. You can't just post a bunch of bullshit exaggerations and straight up lies about a guy as well known as Hughes like that. And all you guys are so desperate to hate on Hughes you don't even question the source of the synopsis before flipping out about it.

Hughes is a dick. Who gives a ****. Some people are nice, some people are just dicks. Get over it, it's not like he's the only asshole in MMA, although you never would guess that seeing threads like this all the time.

Do you guys realize how many fighters are in MMA solely to stay out of trouble and control themselves? It makes no sense to give Hughes THIS hard of a time for his past and ignore the fact that most people get into MMA because they get in trouble and do stupid shit too much.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i agree..his past aint shocking or a big deal...most guys his age did the SAME things...also i agree...that synopsis is very mis leading of him and his book...ive read it and that synopsis goes overboard with majority of the things mentioned...yes some were true but lots were fabricated...


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

MLD said:


> Lol. I had to look that definition up...never heard the term gingernut before.





CornbreadBB said:


> Gingernut sounds like some sort of flavored drink they would have at Starbucks.





swpthleg said:


> lol, i've only heard English people use any term including "ginger" to refer to red headed people, apart from the South Park episode.


Honestly the first time I heard that term was in the movie 'Hot Fuzz.' When Timothy Dalton grabs the redheaded kid (Aaron A. Aaronson) and says something like, "Don't come any closer or the gingernut gets it." I love that movie.


AK-Bronco said:


> I especially enjoyed the part in the book when Matt and Mark threw Grandpa Chips war metals off the bridge.


They were all hopped up on Mountain Dew!!! i love a good movie reference and this one is perfecto.


WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Blah, blah, blah... a bunch of dumb stuff that makes alot of sense.


What did I tell you about these kinds of posts??? They don't belong in hate threads. If you want to continue to make sense and use logic then do it in MMA Trash Talk. Not in here, only fighter bashing or witty quips and loads of neg rep. Good day to you, Sir!!


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I mighy pinch a copy of this book, it sounds nearly as good as Dog The Bounty Hunter's autobiography.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i used to be a fan of hughes, i wanted him to beat gsp at ufc 79 and go on to wipe the floor with matt serra. but now after reading that summarised version of his book i hope serra breaks his arm and hughes retires without his perfect ending.

he's a pretty twisted prick and simply can't get over himself. not even talking to a kid in training because hughes can only talk to other high profile fighters. then every fight he won he absolutely dominated, coming back and winning against trigg would have made for a good story, but he ruined it because his head is up his ass.

maybe the summarisation was pointing out all the worse things in the book, and hughes came out looking like a bigger douche than he actually is. either way, i've lost alot of respect for him and im glad i came into this topic because i probably never would have read his book.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

looney liam said:


> i used to be a fan of hughes, i wanted him to beat gsp at ufc 79 and go on to wipe the floor with matt serra. but now after reading that summarised version of his book i hope serra breaks his arm and hughes retires without his perfect ending.
> 
> he's a pretty twisted prick and simply can't get over himself. not even talking to a kid in training because hughes can only talk to other high profile fighters. then every fight he won he absolutely dominated, coming back and winning against trigg would have made for a good story, but he ruined it because his head is up his ass.
> 
> maybe the summarisation was pointing out all the worse things in the book, and hughes came out looking like a bigger douche than he actually is. either way, i've lost alot of respect for him and im glad i came into this topic because i probably never would have read his book.


You should really read the book for yourself or you just aren't giving him a fair shake...I hated hughes before I read the book, and I confirmed my opinion of him after it. But that synopsis is really not fair to the book.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I think it's just more shocking than anything for me to find out about his past and what a hardass he was. I don't think his past is any worse than most people's. Most people act crazy when they're young.





Steph05050 said:


> i agree..his past aint shocking or a big deal...most guys his age did the SAME things...also i agree...that synopsis is very mis leading of him and his book...ive read it and that synopsis goes overboard with majority of the things mentioned...yes some were true but lots were fabricated...


What kind of people do you guys hang out with if this is typical behavior? I know I wasn't as ass like this growing up and if someone did act like this they would be slapped. It seems like he was just an asshole bully.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Tango87 said:


> What kind of people do you guys hang out with if this is typical behavior? I know I wasn't as ass like this growing up and if someone did act like this they would be slapped. It seems like he was just an asshole bully.


Well maybe we should all just strive to be as good and perfect as you then. :thumb02:

EDIT: LOL just noticed you got BJ Penn, Nick and Nate Diaz as some of your favorite fighters. They're not assholes at all are they? Can you imagine how much more shit would be in a biography about any of those three guys' pasts? Seriously? But I guarantee you we wouldn't see 90% of the board flipping out about it or talking about how they wanna beat their faces in with baseball bats and shit.

I'll bet you haven't even read Hughes' book, you're probably just basing your opinion off that ridiculous summary like all the other morons in this thread. I can't believe only 3 or 4 people max questioned the legitimacy of that absurd bullshit slander that was posted. It's sad really. You guys are so desperate to get on the Hughes Hate Train you make yourselves look like retarded/arrogant fools in the process.

Guarantee if I posted a huge bullshit slanderous summary with no source about say...Wanderlei Silva's life, that every last member on this board would call bluff immediately and ask for legitimate proof before forming their opinion.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I don't think that Matt wanting a Hummer over a watch has anything to do with him being a team player. It's not like he said he'd quit the show if it turned out to be a watch, he just didn't wanna watch, he had his heart set on a Hummer. Chuck's a great guy but that doesn't mean Hughes is terrible for being different.


I just wanted to be clear that I am not a Hughes hater. I'm indifferent towards him. However, I did have a lot of respect for him but after reading his book, he seems really like an ass. I've read through the entire book and I will say that the crappy stuff he did (well I know most were done in good natural) greatly overshadows any of the good stuff.

I know it's just Hughes being Hughes so I do not really hate him because of it. The guy just seems to be a prick but at least he has not two-faced or anything.

Now regarding the Hummer incident, I brought this up because throughout the book Hughes preaches on about how it is important to be a team player but he's being a total hypocrite because he wouldn't of done the show to promote the sport/UFC if he knew he was not getting a Hummer.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Rated said:


> I just wanted to be clear that I am not a Hughes hater. I'm indifferent towards him. However, I did have a lot of respect for him but after reading his book, he seems really like an ass. I've read through the entire book and I will say that the crappy stuff he did (well I know most were done in good natural) greatly overshadows any of the good stuff.
> 
> I know it's just Hughes being Hughes so I do not really hate him because of it. The guy just seems to be a prick but at least he has not two-faced or anything.
> 
> Now regarding the Hummer incident, I brought this up because throughout the book Hughes preaches on about how it is important to be a team player but he's being a total hypocrite because he wouldn't of done the show to promote the sport/UFC if he knew he was not getting a Hummer.


I see what you mean now.

Yea Hughes is an asshole. My problem is the synopsis Hellboy posted, and the people going so overboard with their hatred towards Hughes.

Foreign fighters all have this stigma that they are nice, cuz they speak a different language or have broken english. But you know prolly half the Brazilians were a bunch of assholes and thugs before they got into MMA. But nobody makes any kind of a big deal about it. There are lots of Asians who are straight up assholes, Aoki, Gomi, Akiyama, they all can be cocky arrogant assholes but no one cares. Russians too, look at Aleks, oh but he's a god I guess no one remembers he used to be a thug who did a lot of fucked up shit. 

Hate someone if you want, but to the extent some of the posters on this board go, is a little pathetic and stupid IMO. Someone else's personal life should not affect you guys this much.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Matt Hughes is just doing what any other young Jewish man does at that age. My room is filled with animal testicles.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I didn't realize that it was possible to actually hate an MMA fighter before I read the summary of his book. 

There were always a few fighters I didn't like, but I honestly feel like spitting on Hughes. 

I know some of it was exagerated, but the part that made me hate him the most was the Sylvia part. 

Hughes is just stuck in high school for life, and I have no respect for people who do not grow up and continue to belittle people like they are recess bullies.

I can forget about all the stuff he did when he was younger, because boys will boys, amirite?  But I am allowed to completely hate the guy for still having the maturity of 16 year old boy with a hard on.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

IDK about all of it, but I do know that he disrespected Royce for sure. Thats not cool at all :thumbsdown:


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

its funny how he talks about royce being washed up... this coming from the 35 year old who can;t strike, can't jitz, and ahs lost 3 of his last 4 fights... rrriiigghhhtttttt


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Matt Hughes is just doing what any other young Jewish man does at that age. My room is filled with animal testicles.


LOL, 

That little corn-fed terrorist is not Jewish.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

JayDubs911 said:


> its funny how he talks about royce being washed up... this coming from the 35 year old who can;t strike, can't jitz, and ahs lost 3 of his last 4 fights... rrriiigghhhtttttt


Did you just say Hughes can't jitz? 

Hughes' striking is pretty weak but his wrestling and jitz are both top notch world class (MMA-wise). He lost to GSP twice, no shame there. And he lost to Alves who is lookin like a beast lately and has brutal striking and great TDD. Hughes still has the talent to remain a top 5 WW for years to come. He just has trouble with guys with good striking and TDD. He would still beat most WWs. Royce couldn't beat anyone really. Hughes is gonna retire before he gets as washed up as Royce, he's laughing at the fact that Royce as still fighting 7 years past his prime, which is something all of us do with Royce, Shamrock, Coleman, so it's no big deal. If Hughes really is dropping of the map right now he will acknowledge it well before any of the 3 afformentioned have and retire. But he could still beat guys like Karo, Serra, Davis, etc (not saying he would just saying he could).

And there's something hypocritical about being mad about Hughes disrespecting Royce. Royce is one of the most disrespectful, arrogant people in MMA history. But I guess it's cool cuz he speaks with that innocent sounding broken english.


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Did you just say Hughes can't jitz?
> 
> Hughes' striking is pretty weak but his wrestling and jitz are both top notch world class. He lost to GSP twice, no shame there. And he lost to Alves who is lookin like a beast lately and has brutal striking and great TDD. Hughes still has the talent to remain a top 5 WW for years to come. He just has trouble with guys with good striking and TDD. He would still beat most WWs. Royce couldn't beat anyone really.
> 
> And there's something hypocritical about being mad about Hughes disrespecting Royce. Royce is one of the most disrespectful, arrogant people in MMA history. But I guess it's cool cuz he speaks with that innocent sounding broken english.


i know he can still take out guys and he is still really good, i just don;t see him being the champ again, nor beating gsp, alves, penn, fitch, koscheck.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Royce is one of the most disrespectful, arrogant people in MMA history. But I guess it's cool cuz he speaks with that innocent sounding broken english.


You're right, Royce is a dick.

However, Matt Hughes is off the charts. He's not only arrogant, he's legitimately evil.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Foreign fighters all have this stigma that they are nice, cuz they speak a different language or have broken english. But you know prolly half the Brazilians were a bunch of assholes and thugs before they got into MMA. But nobody makes any kind of a big deal about it. There are lots of Asians who are straight up assholes, Aoki, Gomi, Akiyama, they all can be cocky arrogant assholes but no one cares. Russians too, look at Aleks, oh but he's a god I guess no one remembers he used to be a thug who did a lot of fucked up shit.
> 
> Hate someone if you want, but to the extent some of the posters on this board go, is a little pathetic and stupid IMO. Someone else's personal life should not affect you guys this much.


Don't forget one simple fact: BJ Penn hasn't written an autobiography for us to critisize him with.

Neither has Aoki, Royce, or the Diaz brothers. 

They may be complete assholes in real life, but we mostly just see their ring antics. 

Before Matt Hughes wrote an autobiography there was only the potential for him to be a compelte dick in real life. All he did was confirm it, and now you are seeing people react.

Bj Penn acts like a cocky SOB in the ring. We don't know what he is like out of the ring. 

People who like BJ create the "out of ring" profile they want/believe BJ to posess. "Oh BJ is probably a fun loving, pot smoking, cool guy to hang out with!", see it isn't hard. 

Someone who doesn't like BJ in the ring could imagine BJ being so arrogant and immature outside the ring that he, oh, I dunno, treats a fellow teammate like a rejected highchool dodgeball pick and makes him cry.

The only difference is one of them wrote it down in permanent ink.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

JayDubs911 said:


> i know he can still take out guys and he is still really good, i just don;t see him being the champ again, nor beating gsp, alves, penn, fitch, koscheck.


Same here. I'm just saying that's waaaay more than Royce could say for the last 7 or 8 years he's been fighting. Or trying to I mean. Hughes ain't the only guy in the world who thinks its funny, we all do. 



NameThief said:


> You're right, Royce is a dick.
> 
> However, Matt Hughes is off the charts. He's not only arrogant, he's legitimately evil.


I honestly don't think Hughes is anymore of a prick than Gracie. It's just that you haven't paid as much attention to Gracie's personal life or seen him on TUF twice or read some overexaggerated slander about him.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Don't forget one simple fact: BJ Penn hasn't written an autobiography for us to critisize him with.
> 
> Neither has Aoki, Royce, or the Diaz brothers.
> 
> ...


Even prior to writing his book, I'd have called Matt Hughes a dick sooner than I'd say it about BJ.

What makes Matt worse is his moral vanity. He doesn't shut up about his piety and Christian heart and yet he brags about stuff that makes even a Satanic's stomach churn.

Who double teams their own father? Who delights in tossing animal body parts at their friends or making out with little girls? 

The fact that he did it all is one thing, but that he seems to gloat in it is another.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

NameThief said:


> Even prior to writing his book, I'd have called Matt Hughes a dick sooner than I'd say it about BJ.
> 
> What makes Matt worse is his moral vanity. He doesn't shut up about his piety and Christian heart and yet he brags about stuff that makes even a Satanic's stomach churn.
> 
> ...


Oh, I totally agree. 

I was just pointing out the reason that Hughes is being critisized so much more harshley than other potential dick heads is, well, he wrote down several great reasons to call him a dick head in his own book!

If someone else is dumb enough to air their dirty laundry for a quick buck, then they will most likely recieve similar criticism.

Once you are a public figure, you are up for scrutiny under the most powerful microscope.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Unless Matt is proud about his former douchebaggedness, I don't see why he would write a book about it. Look, I'm all for making out with little girls, but when you write about in the book, you better believe people are going to scrutinize you. If he didn't want people to think he was a dick, he should of just not written any book.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Ape City said:


> Don't forget one simple fact: BJ Penn hasn't written an autobiography for us to critisize him with.
> 
> Neither has Aoki, Royce, or the Diaz brothers.
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean but my point is that I don't think anything in Hughes' biography is anything _too_ out of the ordinary and I think it should be a basic assumption that a lot of these fighters probably DID do most of the same stuff or worse that Hughes has done. I don't see why people gotta automatically assume that a clearly biased synopsis is the gospel truth and believe every little BS detail in it.

It's a double standard thing is what's getting on my nerves. Actually there's two double standards. 

One is the people who can't fight the urge to judge and bash Hughes for the way he is or was and end up coming off just as cocky, arrogant, and prickish as Hughes does. It's just a fight between who's pedestal is higher: Hughes'? Or the people who judge and bash him about every little thing?

The other is the fact that Hughes' past is probably no worse than at least half the other fighters and it doesn't really take a genius to figure that out, it should be a general assumption. So why flip out about Hughes and not others? If I said something that Thiago Alves did in his past that was fucked up, people would just say "who cares what he did in his past, dude is an awesome fighter and fun to watch".


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Oh, I totally agree.
> 
> I was just pointing out the reason that Hughes is being critisized so much more harshley than other potential dick heads is, well, he wrote down several great reasons to call him a dick head in his own book!
> 
> ...


I think he wrongly calculated that it would make him look "cool" and "edgy", like James Dean, but he came off as James Jones (of tainted Koolaid fame) instead. :thumb02:

He comes off as a narcissistic, sociopathic "Christian" with a sadistic streak.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

You're back WouldLuv, you pretty motherf*cker. I haven't seen your black ass in ages.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I understand what you mean but my point is that I don't think anything in Hughes' biography is anything _too_ out of the ordinary and I think it should be a basic assumption that a lot of these fighters probably DID do most of the same stuff or worse that Hughes has done. I don't see why people gotta automatically assume that a clearly biased synopsis is the gospel truth and believe every little BS detail in it.
> 
> It's a double standard thing is what's getting on my nerves. Actually there's two double standards.
> 
> ...


I agree that alot of people are taking the summary too literally. I don't think alot of what he wrote is out of the ordinary either. 

I know alot of really immature people who were dicks in school, never grew up, are dicks now, and still try to brag to me about all the dickish things they did in school.

I really don't like those people, and Hughes comes off as one of those immature jocks still stuck trying to climb the infinite ladder of popularity and toughness.

I don't think it is a matter of whos is sitting on a higher pedistal, because the people critisizing Hughes did not write books about themselves. Once you have written somthing and released it to the public, they have every right to critisize every word you wrote. After all, he wrote it for us to buy and read. It isn't like we stole his diary.

I think we have to remember that Hughes wrote/dictated these events. He wanted us to read his life story. As it turns out, some of us are not impressed with the way he handled alot of situations and are critisizing it. 

If I found out that GSP treated Tim Sylvia that way you can bet my opinion of him would change. So it really is a matter of which fighter and who you say it to. I get what you are saying, though, but I think the fact he released the book changes everything.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

> =NameThief;762264]You're right, Royce is a dick.


I admit that Royce is very cocky in competition but in person he is not a dick. He is very approachable and acts like an everyday guy. At least that has been my experience with him. Matt Hughes seems like a dick all the way around. 

Even when he (Royce) came to train us at my school, he didn't ask for any special treatment. I walked into our locker room and he was getting ready in there. there is a private locker room for our instructors yet he chose to get ready with all the students and was BS'ing with us. Pretty cool guy IMO.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry, accidental double post below.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Tango87 said:


> I admit that Royce is very cocky in competition but in person he is not a dick. He is very approachable and acts like an everyday guy. At least that has been my experience with him. Matt Hughes seems like a dick all the way around.
> 
> Even when he (Royce) came to train us at my school, he didn't ask for any special treatment. I walked into our locker room and he was getting ready in there. there is a private locker room for our instructors yet he chose to get ready with all the students and was BS'ing with us. Pretty cool guy IMO.


I don't doubt you Tango87, it's just that I remember Royce holding onto an armbar long after the referee had told him to let go. It's as though he was bent on snapping his opponent's arm.

He did it on several ocassions in the past.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Funny people who have read the book are saying its not like that - but if the summary isn't making stuff up - then killing piglets for fun, throwing a guy through a window in his own house for trying to stop you taking his food etc are unquestionably acts of a douche.... confusing


He wasnt killing them for fun. He had castrate them. One of them happened to be dead when they arrive. So they had some fun with it. 

I think people need to read the book before they make judgements.

Also, if you actually read the book , Hughes accepts Sylvia as a friend.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

burton_o6 said:


> He wasnt killing them for fun. He had castrate them. One of them happened to be dead when they arrive. So they had some fun with it.
> 
> I think people need to read the book before they make judgements.


they also had brought a friend who never seen that kind of stuff so they knew by throwing the nuts at him he would freak out


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> they also had brought a friend who never seen that kind of stuff so they knew by throwing the nuts at him he would freak out


....And, friend prank/mess with friends all of the time.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

NameThief said:


> I don't doubt you Tango87, it's just that I remember Royce holding onto an armbar long after the referee had told him to let go. It's as though he was bent on snapping his opponent's arm.
> 
> He did it on several ocassions in the past.


If you are referring to the one in UFC 2 I think, Jason Delucia, according to sherdog. It was because the opponent bit him. He held it on extra long to teach him a lesson. At least that is what Royce said happened. I don't blame him, bite my ass and my kimura will go a little further back =)


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Just to be clear, it was Mark not Matt that made out with the 13 year-old (who is Matt's wife now). And to Matt's credit, he does befriend/respect Tim later on.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Rated said:


> Just to be clear, it was Mark not Matt that made out with the 13 year-old (who is Matt's wife now). And to Matt's credit, he does befriend/respect Tim later on.


If he was really Tim's friend now, he wouldn't talk about him so poorly in his book, even if he does play nice later.

That's not being a friend on ANY level. :thumbsdown:


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Chrisl972 said:


> If he was really Tim's friend now, he wouldn't talk about him so poorly in his book, even if he does play nice later.
> 
> That's not being a friend on ANY level. :thumbsdown:


Yeah, I was going to say:

_*Mouth friend,* one who professes friendship insincerely.
--Shakespeare. 

*Mouth honor,* honor given in words, but not felt. --Shakespeare_.

The least that a genuine friend does is let bygones be bygones, not pick at old scabs to sell a book.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Looked to me like he was just telling a story. I don't think he was picking at old scabs. He even made sure he made Tim sound innocent and himself sound like a prick. He did it to show how much worse he used to be compared to now. Tim didn't complain about that part being in Hughes book at all.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

What a ******* dick...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok let me just say a couple things. I haven't read the book I read the review in this thread and that's it. I don't have any plans to read the book in the future because honestly I don't care.

A lot of fighters are douche bags. I have a friend in Hawaii who told me BJ is a complete prick, Anderson used to get in street fights and Chute Boxe would get in fights all the time.

I'm not sure why people are surprised I personally couldn't care less I have a lot of friends who are assholes I have friends who are good guys honestly it doesn't matter all that much to me. Now I trust my friends who are good people way more but someone doesn't have to be a great person for me to like him.

I'm not a Hughes fan never will be but I don't care one bit if he's was/is a douche bag and honestly I think a lot of people hate the fact he is a christian and very proud of his faith. The guy has tried to better himself and that's honorable whether he is doing a good job or not.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Ok let me just say a couple things. I haven't read the book I read the review in this thread and that's it. I don't have any plans to read the book in the future because honestly I don't care.
> 
> A lot of fighters are douche bags. I have a friend in Hawaii who told me BJ is a complete prick, Anderson used to get in street fights and Chute Boxe would get in fights all the time.
> 
> ...


so true


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah in this Muslim society we live in, I can see why that would be. I don't care what religion he is, if you're a douche, you're a douche.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Cornbread a lot of Atheist and just people who don't like religion really don't like people who are christian and talk about it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wait... .WHat % of Americans are christians..... :confused02: :confused02: :confused02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Cornbread a lot of Atheist and just people who don't like religion really don't like people who are christian and talk about it.


Or they just don't like hypocrites...i mean being a christian and being matt hughes are two separate things entirely. And when one is proud of his faith as Hughes claims to be, actions like this are inexcusable. Like I said previously, he is a dick...i don't like him...never have either, but that synopsis was unfair.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

those actions were done before his Christianity and he numerously states thats its still new to him and he is still learning


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I wasn't talking specifically about his boyhood antics. Just his overall demeanor...and the way he treats others. Look no further then his blatant and unprovoked treatment of Sylvia and Rashad (on TUF).


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Or they just don't like hypocrites...i mean being a christian and being matt hughes are two separate things entirely. And when one is proud of his faith as Hughes claims to be, actions like this are inexcusable. Like I said previously, he is a dick...i don't like him...never have either, but that synopsis was unfair.


I'm not saying Hughes is a good guy not at all.

But there is a good amount of people out there who don't like Christians who go out and talk about the fact they are christian.

Is Hughes a good christian? Not for me to judge but I do think some people don't like when people talk about God.

I mean Rampage has gotten shit for it in the past as well I'm not saying he's right either but while non Christians are quick to attack Christians for being one minded about beliefs that aren't their own they often do the same things to Christians.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm not saying Hughes is a good guy not at all.
> 
> But there is a good amount of people out there who don't like Christians who go out and talk about the fact they are christian.
> 
> ...


Fair enough...the only christians I would attack (as an atheist) for their beliefs would be the hypocritical ones (i.e. supporters of the death penalty but pro-life at the same time). But I certainly don't base my feelings of a person on their religious beliefs, I just factor that in when evaluating their character.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I honestly think his religion has nothing to do with this. If he was an asshole that happend to be a Buddhist, he'd still be just a big an asshole in my eyes. I don't judge people on what God they believe in, just how they act...from what I've seen.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree to a point cornbread I mean Hughes is an asshole no doubt but other fighters are huge assholes as well.

However Hughes is what a lot of this country hates a Christian, Conservative, Red Neck type of guy and I think that makes him more of a target then BJ Penn who's also known for being a douche.

And ZZ I'm not trying to attack Atheist just making a point.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I agree to a point cornbread I mean Hughes is an asshole no doubt but other fighters are huge assholes as well.
> 
> However Hughes is what a lot of this country hates a Christian, Conservative, Red Neck type of guy and I think that makes him more of a target then BJ Penn who's also known for being a douche.
> 
> And ZZ I'm not trying to attack Atheist just making a point.


I agree with your point too...and the reason why people do hate this type of person is because he was running our country for hte last 8 years. I was just stating my thoughts on it as well which I did a poor job of separating from my response to you. But you and I and others in metro areas are more exposed to people that hate matt hughes types then the matt hughes types because we all know liberals are more centered in metro areas.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

O I agree I just think that a key reason Matt gets hated is for what he represents and not his actions even though people claim they hate his actions.

And I'm not saying he's not an dick btw he clearly is but a lot of guys are dicks I think people just don't like what he represents one bit and a big part of that is him being Christian and very up front about it.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

burton_o6 said:


> He wasnt killing them for fun. He had castrate them. One of them happened to be dead when they arrive. So they had some fun with it.
> 
> I think people need to read the book before they make judgements.
> 
> Also, if you actually read the book , Hughes accepts Sylvia as a friend.


This is a reasonable explanation for the events - it's not a big deal.
If every douchey act in the summary had a good explanation - then I guess he wouldn't be a douche. 
Stuff such as:
Beating up dad 
Beating up a guy in his own house after crashing his party
Molesting an underage girl
Being part of a drunken decision that got people killed
Other stuff
But I'm not reading the book - it got bad reviews. Aside from the book summary I like him in the octagon, otherwise... he's not as fun as Rampage but who is, trying to tell everyone on tuf to be christian was a bit annoying


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Unless Matt is proud about his former douchebaggedness, I don't see why he would write a book about it. *Look, I'm all for making out with little girls, but when you write about in the book, you better believe people are going to scrutinize you.* If he didn't want people to think he was a dick, he should of just not written any book.


This = win



bbjd7 said:


> Cornbread a lot of Atheist and just people who don't like religion really don't like people who are christian and talk about it.


What's wrong with not liking someone for being ignorant?

p.s. I think Badr Hari is a dick too and I don't think he is a Christian.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

We will all be judged eventually. And that includes Matt Hughes.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> We will all be judged eventually. And that includes Matt Hughes.


I thought he was being judged right now? You mean we get to judge everyone like this?? :happy01:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

name goes here said:


> This is a reasonable explanation for the events - it's not a big deal.
> If every douchey act in the summary had a good explanation - then I guess he wouldn't be a douche.
> Stuff such as:
> Beating up dad
> ...


Beating up dad: it's not like he just randomly beat up his dad. Obviously his dad did something to them bad enough to make them snap, and looked to me like their mom was on their side. We don't know the full details but i'm pretty sure his dad had it coming, maybe not as bad but when your own kids are so angry that they actually make the decision to fight you, 9 times out of 10 it was for a justifiable (or at least understandable) reason IMO. Of course, I'm the type that thinks sometimes a good asskicking is the best answer when all else fails. Some people don't learn otherwise.

Beating up a guy at his own party: nobody knows the full details for all we know the guy did something to piss them off and it's not unheard of for college guys to get in drunken fights. No big deal IMO.

Molesting a young girl: It was Matt's brother who "molested" the girl. I still don't think it's THAT big of a deal though, a little wierd but in my eyes if it was a 13 year old boy making out with a 18 year old girl no one would protest, so yea I don't think it's a huge deal, considering girls mature faster than boys and people make dumb decisions sometimes especially at the age of 18.

Being part of a drunken decision that ACCIDENTALLY killed people: It was a complete accident, and I think it's kinda pathetic to even try to hold Hughes accountable for it and use it as a reason to call him a douche. There was no reason for him or anyone else to believe people would die that night. 

And there is no other stuff. This is so stupid. Everything Hughes has done is WEAK compared to what a lot of other fighters have done. And I'm sure a good portion of you haters have done shit just as bad in your life, either that your just not old enough to have stories like this yet.

I know the old arguement..."you can't blame people for criticizing him when he was the one who wrote the book"...My whole point is that you guys are criticizing him and acting like you have never done stupid shit in your life, which results in YOU looking like a bunch of arrogant, holier than thou, pricks.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> My whole point is that you guys are criticizing him and acting like you have never done stupid shit in your life, which results in YOU looking like a bunch of arrogant, holier than thou, pricks.


Right! And to take it a step further I really don't think Hughes cares what we think of him. If he is a true cristian he will try to do better every day and be judged by the one that matters.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Beating up dad: it's not like he just randomly beat up his dad. Obviously his dad did something to them bad enough to make them snap, and looked to me like their mom was on their side. We don't know the full details but i'm pretty sure his dad had it coming, maybe not as bad but when your own kids are so angry that they actually make the decision to fight you, 9 times out of 10 it was for a justifiable (or at least understandable) reason IMO. Of course, I'm the type that thinks sometimes a good asskicking is the best answer when all else fails. Some people don't learn otherwise.
> 
> Beating up a guy at his own party: nobody knows the full details for all we know the guy did something to piss them off and it's not unheard of for college guys to get in drunken fights. No big deal IMO.
> 
> ...


This is all pretty much bullshit.



LV 2 H8 U said:


> Right! And to take it a step further I really don't think Hughes cares what we think of him. If he is a true cristian he will try to do better every day and be judged by *the one that matters*.


Me.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Right! And to take it a step further I really don't think Hughes cares what we think of him. If he is a true cristian he will try to do better every day and be judged by the one that matters.


Ha, hell no he doesn't care. That's part of why people don't like him. I think he is trying to do better and I'm 99% sure that was what he was trying to say in his book. He knows he did dumb shit in his life. It's not like the stuff mentioned is things he did recently, most of the stuff people are referencing are things he did 15-20 years ago.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

TBH if Hughes wants to write, and make a money from, a book categorizing several stupid things he's done in his life then there's nothing wrong with people calling him a dick for some of them.

That whole thing with Sylvia just makes Hughes look like a complete tosser IMO. Imagine if it was a popular fighter he was treating like crap then he'd have caught some real hate.

And to the people (blindly) defending Hughes, if he doesn't care what people think about him then why do you? I mean if Hughes himself wouldn't be bothered then why go to the trouble of writing lengthy replies "correcting" anyone that thinks he's a bit of a nob.

TBH I like Hughes the fighter, he's the most dominant champ the UFC's ever had and deserves to be called the best WW ever right now but as a person I think he's a prick TBH.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Beating up dad: it's not like he just randomly beat up his dad. Obviously his dad did something to them bad enough to make them snap, and looked to me like their mom was on their side. We don't know the full details but i'm pretty sure his dad had it coming, maybe not as bad but when your own kids are so angry that they actually make the decision to fight you, 9 times out of 10 it was for a justifiable (or at least understandable) reason IMO. Of course, I'm the type that thinks sometimes a good asskicking is the best answer when all else fails. Some people don't learn otherwise.
> 
> Beating up a guy at his own party: nobody knows the full details for all we know the guy did something to piss them off and it's not unheard of for college guys to get in drunken fights. No big deal IMO.
> 
> ...


I can clarify some of these points since I've read the book. You guys can be the judge of it.

- Their father was verbally abusing them and they just couldn't take it anymore. However, the trigger that set them off was really stupid: Their father was very upset at Mark because he took his friend's motorcycle out for a joyride on a raining day without a helmet, which pissed their dad off to no ends

- Matt beat up this guy because he was apparently hitting on his younger cousin (and her friends). It kind of got out of hand though ...

- Yeah, double standard. Everyone knows it's true, but it's still friggin disturbing. Mark could have been older than 18 though. :dunno:

- Matt was definitely not responsible for this. He even questioned the safety of going in and only jumped in to save his friend.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I think he is trying to do better and I'm 99% sure that was what he was trying to say in his book. He knows he did dumb shit in his life.


The past is over and all we can do is learn from it. So even if you don't like him you can still learn from his mistakes. Even if he acts arrogant I still respect that he is trying to be a better person...failing miserably, but trying.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not saying in any way that Hughes isn't a dick. He is. And I don't have a problem with people saying he's a dick for things he's done recently. But there are people in this thread saying they lost all respect for Hughes because they read that bullshit synopsis. That is my issue, and the fact that the things he did when he was young are not that big of a deal at all. Surprising, but still not a big deal. Nobody hates on Chute Boxe guys for their pasts. Nobody hates on Aleks for his past. These are well known things but nobody cares, in fact most people would say the things they did make them that much more badass.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Nobody hates on Chute Boxe guys for their pasts. Nobody hates on Aleks for his past. These are well known things but nobody cares, in fact most people would say the things they did make them that much more badass.


Very good point.

I don't really care what Hughes has done in his past TBH. I'll admit some of it was kinda surprising cos he tries to come off as some good christian farmer but I don't really give a crap if he beat up his dad really. I like watching Hughes' fights I just dislike his personality.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Armed robbery + hepatitis from prison tattoos = badass
Beating up your dad + sleazing onto 13 year old girls = not so badass


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Bazza89 said:


> Very good point.
> 
> I don't really care what Hughes has done in his past TBH. I'll admit some of it was kinda surprising cos he tries to come off as some good christian farmer but I don't really give a crap if he beat up his dad really. I like watching Hughes' fights I just dislike his personality.


Same here. I guess I'm arguing this subject alot, but I just get extremely annoyed by hypocrisy and double standards....oh and bullshit slander without a source that people believe whole heartedly. Plus I got the flu and I been sittin on my computer for like 3 days straight now....:smoke01::drool01:


----------



## BJPen15 (Apr 15, 2008)

Never been a fan of Hughes as a fighter or as a person. The guy just has a terrible attitude and needs to get off his high horse... Hes the only fighter I would cheer for his oppponent regardless.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Same here. *I guess I'm arguing this subject alot, but I just get extremely annoyed by hypocrisy and double standards*....oh and bullshit slander without a source that people believe whole heartedly. Plus I got the flu and I been sittin on my computer for like 3 days straight now.


WL2FU, you know I love you, but I really hope that you can see the irony of this post. 

You are judging people and calling them pricks for judging someone and calling him a prick. :confused03:

Just thought I'd point that out. :thumbsup:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> WL2FU, you know I love you, but I really hope that you can see the irony of this post.
> 
> You are judging people and calling them pricks for judging someone and calling him a prick. :confused03:
> 
> Just thought I'd point that out. :thumbsup:


Oh yea, I know. But it needs to be said. I'm basing my opinion on people in this thread by facts, things they actually said like "after reading that synopsis, i lost all respect for Hughes". Everyone else is basing their opinion of Hughes (in this thread) by ridiculous exaggerations and fabricated lies. Maybe people shouldn't be allowed to post slander and everything would be cool. :dunno:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Oh yea, I know. But it needs to be said. Maybe people shouldn't be allowed to post slander and everything would be cool. :dunno:


Oh, it's OK with me, I just had to point it out. I thought it was pretty funny. 

As far as Hughes goes, I hated him before I read the synopsis and I hate him now. All the slander in the world could shake my opinion of him. :thumbsup:


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Maybe people shouldn't be allowed to post slander and everything would be cool. :dunno:


What! No slander! With what shall we project our off base and purely speculative opinions?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I've done some really stupid shit in the past (last week) but I'm not going to write a book about it and try to make money off of it....yet.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> I've done some really stupid shit in the past (last week) but I'm not going to write a book about it and try to make money off of it....yet.


Hmmm..that depends on the quantity of acts how stupid said acts were.
Stupid sells almost as much as sex and drugs.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> I've done some really stupid shit in the past (last week) but I'm not going to write a book about it and try to make money off of it....yet.


Hmmm..that depends on the quantity of acts and how stupid said acts were.
Stupid sells almost as much as sex and drugs.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Same here. I guess I'm arguing this subject alot, but I just get extremely annoyed by hypocrisy and double standards....oh and bullshit slander without a source that people believe whole heartedly. Plus I got the flu and I been sittin on my computer for like 3 days straight now....:smoke01::drool01:


As far as I can see your not telling me that these things didn't happen though, but that they are just not a big deal.
I don't say this for some hate of Hughes, or Christians or Americans or whatever, but simply that these facts as they stand are douchey. It's not double standards, I just don't know what others have done. And some things just seem worse than others, like kicking a cat is worse than kicking a full grown man: Hughes beating a guy after crashing his party, is worse than Alex being involved in inter-gang violence.
What shit have I done? I have been and still am a greedy lazy selfish bastard - but I don't go around bullying people, which is what these actions sound like. I can only imagine you're making excuses for Hughes because you've done similar - if you don't want to say so then you do actually think these are douchey activities and are just arguing otherwise out of some idea that those saying so are being smug 
Have you felt up a 13yr old as an 18 yr old?
Have you been part of a drunken idea that got people killed?
Have you beaten up your dad?
Have you beaten up a guy at his party you weren't invited to?
Am I smug for saying these are the actions of a douche? (Xitup is smugraise01: - but I am just someone who takes the internet literally)


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

WTF, i was trying to fix my post and I ended up double posting the same thing. Sorry guys


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Am I smug for saying these are the actions of a douche? (Xitup is smugraise01: - but I am just someone who takes the internet literally)


I'm smug AND I've done worse things.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

XitUp said:


> I'm smug AND I've done worse things.


I knew it! Your really in for it now...we will examine everything you have ever done and determine if you deserve to breath our good air any longer.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> I've done some really stupid shit in the past (last week) but I'm not going to write a book about it and try to make money off of it....yet.


Is it OK if I steal your idea then? I could always use more money.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

You'll have to wait for my book to come out first.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mines on the shelves now


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Mine got stopped at publishing, they said it was just too horrible for the public to be exposed to.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

If he is this much of a jerk then I just cant understand how a great guy like rich franklin can call him a good friend


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Nobody hates on Aleks for his past. These are well known things but nobody cares, in fact most people would say the things they did make them that much more badass.


Like killing a bear with a knife? Yeah that's pretty bad ass :thumb02:

But yeah, I agree there must be something else besides Hughes actions that make people dislike him. His stereotype could be the factor


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

It's his stupid chin and red face.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

XitUp said:


> It's his stupid chin and red face.


It's his gingerness


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

name goes here said:


> As far as I can see your not telling me that these things didn't happen though, but that they are just not a big deal.
> I don't say this for some hate of Hughes, or Christians or Americans or whatever, but simply that these facts as they stand are douchey. It's not double standards, I just don't know what others have done. And some things just seem worse than others, like kicking a cat is worse than kicking a full grown man: Hughes beating a guy after crashing his party, is worse than Alex being involved in inter-gang violence.
> What shit have I done? I have been and still am a greedy lazy selfish bastard - but I don't go around bullying people, which is what these actions sound like. I can only imagine you're making excuses for Hughes because you've done similar - if you don't want to say so then you do actually think these are douchey activities and are just arguing otherwise out of some idea that those saying so are being smug
> Have you felt up a 13yr old as an 18 yr old?
> ...


Yes of course I've done similar. Lots of people have. That's my whole point LOL. Have I felt up a 13 year old girl when I was 18? No but neither has Matt. Have I been part of a drunken idea that got people killed? No but I don't understand why you keep bringing that up it wasn't Matt's fault in any way shape or form and he even tried talking them out of it. Have I beaten up my dad? No but I wish I would have a few times, alot of my friends have gotten in fights with their dads, you act like his dad was innocent. Have a beaten up a guy at a party...? No but I love how you keep leaving out details to fit your point of view. 

Mark was the perv, not Matt. No need to bring it up.

Matt had nothing to do with his friends dying. No need to bring it up.

Matt's dad wasn't innocent and probably deserved it, maybe not at that moment but obviously he did something to make them snap, and it's not even a big deal that it happened, 15 yeras ago mind you. No need to bring it up.

Fights happen at college parties all the time. Yea he's a douche for doing it but it's not like he did it for no reason at all, the guy did some stuff to piss him off. They were drunk. This one is probably the only understandable one, except for the fact that it happened 15 years ago.

I've done WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY worse that Hughes has. I mean WAY worse, not even comparable. And so have tons of others. Hate on him for his present D-baggetry, I know I do sometimes, but it makes no sense to hold him accountable for things he did 15-20 years ago, especially when you don't even have your facts straight.



americanfighter said:


> If he is this much of a jerk then I just cant understand how a great guy like rich franklin can call him a good friend


I have friends who are jerks, and I am known in my circle of friends as being the nice guy. I don't approve of my friends being jerks, but as long as they stay cool with me and my friends I am cool with them.



IDL said:


> Like killing a bear with a knife? Yeah that's pretty bad ass :thumb02:
> 
> But yeah, I agree there must be something else besides Hughes actions that make people dislike him. His stereotype could be the factor


Did Aleks do that? If so that's fuckin beastly and definately badass, and good point about the stereotype thing.

I honestly don't know why my posts end up so long. Sorry I guess :dunno:

PS the thing that set me off in this thread was the people who still had respect or were fans of Hughes started saying things like "after reading that summary I lost all respect for him" or "I wanna beat his face with a baseball bat" or "I wanna kill him and pick his brains out and **** his wife in the street" (not kidding). I just think it's unfair that someone can post that bullshit summary and Matt loses fans over it, it's just kinda fucked up to me.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Did Aleks do that? If so that's fuckin beastly and definately badass, and good point about the stereotype thing.
> 
> 
> PS the thing that set me off in this thread was the people who still had respect or were fans of Hughes started saying things like "after reading that summary I lost all respect for him" or "I wanna beat his face with a baseball bat" or "I wanna kill him and pick his brains out and **** his wife in the street" (not kidding). I just think it's unfair that someone can post that bullshit summary and Matt loses fans over it, it's just kinda fucked up to me.


Yeah Aleks talks about it an interview, apparently it's something Russians do for fun.. Crazy bastards
http://www.mmalinker.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20341

I was going to make a post about the people who are forming opinions based on that obviously slanted synopsis but you covered that base.

If you can't tell that the Author wrote it in such a way as to make Hughes out way worse than the book portrays, well then you are a few brain cells short of being retarded.

It was good in it's humour value, I thought it was quite funny, but shit if people take it literally then it says more about them than Hughes.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

IDL said:


> Yeah Aleks talks about it an interview, apparently it's something Russians do for fun.. Crazy bastards
> http://www.mmalinker.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20341
> 
> I was going to make a post about the people who are forming opinions based on that obviously slanted synopsis but you covered that base.
> ...


Agree fully, and thanks for the link that is some crazy shit. I mean I've killed a bear with a 4' spiked bat before but never with a knife, I wouldn't wanna get THAT close. Takes a true man to shank a bear. Aleks has inspired me to reach a new goal, it's about time to move past the spiked bats, and onto daggers and knives. I think I'll use one of those 3 pronged knife things like Raphael uses on Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles the next time I want to brutally murder a bear. Raphael was always a badass too...he even said cuss words in the first movie...*sigh*....


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

:confused05::sign04:


WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Agree fully, and thanks for the link that is some crazy shit. I mean I've killed a bear with a 4' spiked bat before but never with a knife, I wouldn't wanna get THAT close. Takes a true man to shank a bear. Aleks has inspired me to reach a new goal, it's about time to move past the spiked bats, and onto daggers and knives. I think I'll use one of those 3 pronged knife things like Raphael uses on Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles the next time I want to brutally murder a bear. Raphael was always a badass too...he even said cuss words in the first movie...*sigh*....


----------



## Rally Sport (Jan 7, 2009)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Agree fully, and thanks for the link that is some crazy shit. I mean I've killed a bear with a 4' spiked bat before but never with a knife, I wouldn't wanna get THAT close. Takes a true man to shank a bear. Aleks has inspired me to reach a new goal, it's about time to move past the spiked bats, and onto daggers and knives. I think I'll use one of those 3 pronged knife things like Raphael uses on Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles the next time I want to brutally murder a bear. Raphael was always a badass too...he even said cuss words in the first movie...*sigh*....


That three pronged weapon is the Sai.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Ape City said:


> :confused05::sign04:


Your avatar is giving me a grand idea...



Rally Sport said:


> That three pronged weapon is the Sai.


Sweet, I'm getting me a Sai. Watch out bears.


...And possibly gorillas.

I know of a place a few miles away from my town that keeps a bear. Man, I can't wait to go **** his world up with a Sai. :smoke02:


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

XitUp said:


> It's his stupid chin and red face.


LOL!

Remember when "Hank", in "Me, Myself And Irene", gets a chin that looks like a butt surgically planted on his face, Matt's chin sorta reminds me of that chin.


----------

